# Folic Acid Dosage in Twin Pregnancy



## mrsc_81 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi emilycaitlyn 

Could you give me some advice regarding the correct dosage of folic acid I should be taking whilst pregnant with twins? I've been on the normal 400mcg so far but my husband queried last night if perhaps i should be taking double this dose (due to having more than one baby). 

I don't have my 'booking in' appointment until next wednesday and was hoping to get some advice on here so I can get my dosage corrected ASAP if necessary. 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just carry on with the standard dose, you don't need to double up, don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

